# It was best this way......



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

My sweet girl, Slinky, is resting in peace now.  This is soooo hard. I will not get into too many details here, because I have had too many issues going on at the same time with my 2 kitties. I just wanted everyone to know that my decision to send Slinky to "Kitty Heaven" turned out for the best, she had some issues going on with arthritis and tumors of some sort were found near her ribs. 

I will miss her forever and ever. I would like to thank everyone here for trying to help me through all my aggression issues I have had with her. You have all been great. Hopefully I will be able to still post here. I tried today, but it is difficult. 

**In memory of Slinky**

Chris


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Chris, I am so sorry. Little Slinky knew something was wrong, but couldn't let you know. You know now that you have been a blessing to her, as she was to you. It's understandable that it is hard for you to post. This was your precious little friend, and you should take time to mourn for her. I do hope as the pain eases, that you will be posting again, knowing how happy Slinky is now, and remembering the joys you gave each other. Now, heaven is blessed with her presence, and you will someday be together again. God bless.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Chris, I am so sorry about Slinky. You obviously loved her very much, and even though it was hard you put her needs first at the end.


I have sent you on a journey to a land free of pain, not because I did not love you, but because I loved you too much to force you to stay.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Very sorry about Slinky. Alot of us know to well about making that decision and letting go. Take comfort knowing you loved her so much, you did the best for her. She's free of her pain now and at the Bridge. Wishing you peace in your heart.


----------

